# HOME or ROAD TRIP ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

after almost 7yr study with PIKE - the front door open 2 home or the truck door open - PIKE goes with a ROAD TRIP - he is a VIZSLA !!!!!!!


----------

